# Right-click context not appeared in Google Chrome



## hanhtm (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all,
I just installed www/chromium and it is running well after that. I can select text in the article, however when I right-click it to copy, the context menu not appeared at all. DO you guys have any clue?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Captain Mooboy (Jan 17, 2017)

Do you happen to have the Smooth Gestures extension installed?  Without an additional plugin, that requires a double-click to bring up the right context menu.  See the Smooth Gestures options for more information.

(I know this is an old post, but it was a top hit for my search before I answered my question.)


----------

